

Car Crashes Into Crowd at SXSW (at least 2 fatalities) - YousefED
http://themusic.com.au/news/all/2014/03/13/car-crashes-into-crowd-at-sxsw/

======
dm2
2 dead, 20+ injured and 5 in critical condition.

Why isn't the government and the entire population pushing for and subsidizing
autonomous vehicles? Cars are dangerous.

"X were playing at the time."

Is there a band named X or did the writer forget to replace the placeholder?

That's why I always put very noticeable placeholders when doing a first draft.
"{{{REPLACE_WITH_BAND}}} were playing at the time."

~~~
quahaug
Yeah, ban cars because cars bad. No people drive cars. People no can think
good. People not designed for fast car speed. The car think better for people.
Then never bad things happen and all people will be controlled by good cars
that think good.

~~~
dm2
The Google self-driving cars have been well over 500k without an accident in
automatic mode (there was one accident with someone driving it in manual).
Autonomous vehicles will result in a huge reduction of automotive fatalities
and it's not inconceivable that they would eliminate automotive deaths all
together.

Even though I thoroughly enjoy driving, as do many people, it's simply
dangerous. Yes, car too big, going too fast, lots of energy stored up, and
humans are not perfect, so horrible disasters such as this happen.

Would you rather airplanes be fully autonomous or have a human pilot in
constant control 100% of the time?

~~~
quahaug
This isn't a matter of choice for me, from what I gather. It's already obvious
to me that very powerful faceless people, somewhere out there, have decided
that this _WILL_ happen, one way or another, and the dismal tide will creep up
around us all.

It doesn't matter much, whether _my_ car or _your_ car is autonomous, so long
as the prevailing wind perpetuates a certain concentration of robotic vehicles
on the road. Choice, freedom, privacy, become mere platitudes in such an
environment. Meaningless words parroted in the same sentence as terrorism,
patriotism, job creation and affordable healthcare.

~~~
adamnemecek
I really hope that you are trolling. Otherwise, I literally cannot fathom what
went through your head as you were typing your comment.

------
darkFunction
Is this Hacker News? Or America News?

~~~
ryannevius
How is this any worse than the rampant "I haven't done anything of note, but
let me tell you what you should be doing to succeed" posts on here?

~~~
darkFunction
Those posts are somewhat relevant to computers.

------
bradleysmith
Here's a detailed map-timeline of the crash, per police reports:
[http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2014/03/13/5f/...](http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2014/03/13/5f/e0/sxsw-
mohawk-auto-fatal.JPG)

Found it on twitter from @kathyblackwell with the Austin-American Statesman

------
ethana
People smoking too much weeds? Ban weeds.

Several firearm slaughters? Ban guns.

Couple of knife mass murderings in China? Ban knifes!

1 reported vehicular violent murders? Ban people driving.

Perpetual occupational wars for Democracy _(oil)_ that kill in the millions?
Meh.

~~~
quesera
When empathy fails, there's always an irrelevant political statement to be
found.

